

SCOTUS: Closely Held Private Companies Do Not Have to Provide Contraception [pdf] - eplanit
http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/13pdf/13-354_olp1.pdf

======
kghose
It's broader than that. It means that employers can start to effectively
challenge anything (any benefit) they can somehow shoehorn into matching their
religion.

